# Cleaning Stethoscopes



## ATL-MEDIC (Dec 30, 2009)

Whats the best way to clean a stethoscope from MRSA etc? Without messing it up?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 30, 2009)

Sani-wipes.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 30, 2009)

cavi-cide


----------



## reaper (Dec 30, 2009)

As stated, Cavi wipes.

No offense, but as a CC medic, shouldn't you know this?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 30, 2009)

Whatever they are called, I call them "Cancer Wipes" because they kill MRSA, TB, HIV, etc, but cause cancer. Those things are nasty, so wear gloves when handling, and keep the room (truck) vented. 
A quick wipedown of the scope (making sure to keep it wet more then 1 min (or whatever the recommended time is) is all that's necessary, at the end of your shift. The chemicals dont break down the material of the scope, so you're set. 

Now, can we start cleaning other equipment or parts of the truck more often?


----------



## Aidey (Dec 30, 2009)

The cavi/cancer wipes is what I use on a regular basis. Remember though that there are a couple of things out there that require bleach, like C.Diff and Norovirus, so it is a good idea to know what your patient is positive for.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't most of the cancer wipes have bleach inside? That's why they are so great for white uniforms-- you can get stains out during the day.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 30, 2009)

The ones we have are not the same as bleach, or at least they don't have a high enough concentration to use for everything. I know we carry both specifically for C. Diff and norovirus patients.


----------



## AZReam (Dec 30, 2009)

Sani-Shield® Wipes, and try using a SafeSEAL stethoscope diapragm


----------



## sbp7993 (Dec 30, 2009)

Use the wipes that are in the back of the ambulance. It is important to use these between each patient that you use the stethoscope on.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 30, 2009)

if your agency is too cheap for cancer wipes.... lysol wipes are pretty comparable from what I understand... a lot cheaper cost too!


----------



## Scout (Jan 4, 2010)

reaper;200076No offense said:
			
		

> Maybe he got a present for Christmas and want to look after it rather than the one one the Bus that gets wiped to death and replaced when it looks bad?


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 4, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Don't most of the cancer wipes have bleach inside? That's why they are so great for white uniforms-- you can get stains out during the day.



There are many disinfectant sprays and wipes available... Some include:


Bleach
Quaternary ammonium (Sani-Wipes)
Ethylene glycol (Cavi-Wipes)


----------



## AKidd (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a big fan of Virox wipes - not inexpensive, but very broad spectrum.  It is the surface disinfectant of choice of our home hospital, and less destructive than alcohol to the tubing and diaphragm on your stethoscope.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jan 5, 2010)

AKidd said:


> I am a big fan of Virox wipes - not inexpensive, but very broad spectrum.  It is the surface disinfectant of choice of our home hospital, and less destructive than alcohol to the tubing and diaphragm on your stethoscope.



Not sure which Virox wipes you are talking about... Virox is Johnson-Diversey's brand name for industrial/medical disinfectants. The Oxyvir ones are alcohol based, and the other ones were peroxide based, from what I knew. I think there's also wipes now called Virox ___ wipes... Not sure about those.


----------



## AKidd (Jan 5, 2010)

redcrossemt said:


> Not sure which Virox wipes you are talking about... Virox is Johnson-Diversey's brand name for industrial/medical disinfectants. The Oxyvir ones are alcohol based, and the other ones were peroxide based, from what I knew. I think there's also wipes now called Virox ___ wipes... Not sure about those.



It is the Virox 5 wipes I am talking about (the hydrogen peroxide ones).  They are great for virals but if you have even the slightest inkling that you might be cleaning something resistant - grab the cancer wipes and scrub, scrub, scrub!  The tubing on my Littman started to show signs of breaking down when all I used was the Cavi wipes, but when I started using the Virox as well, and Cavi when indicated - my new tubing lasted.  If you have a Sprague type scope - look at it the wrong way and your tubing will start to break down, but at least it is cheaper/easier to replace.

I guess, what it comes down to is knowing what the wipes cover, and using them accordingly - the lysol/clorox ones should be used cautiously, they are not kind to tubing, plus...OHSA requires that anything used must have an MSDS - so if you are using something like that, make sure you have supporting papers either on board or back at base (per your specific regs).


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 12, 2010)

redcrossemt said:


> There are many disinfectant sprays and wipes available... Some include:
> 
> 
> Bleach
> ...



yay for Cavi-wipes = antifreeze


----------

